# Small Standards



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I did some googling for "small standard poodles with genetic testing" and I came up with this breeder.

Barefoot Poodles

They certainly seem to a substantial amount of testing. I really am a total novice with respect to poodles and perhaps the ones in the photos are in their summer coats, but they don't look really spectacular. As I said, it may well be that they are not all ready for the show ring in the photos.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Of initial concern for me would be the lack of hips scores on their stud dog and the very high Pennhip scores on one of their breeding bitches, Grace (many would consider +.60 to be non-breeding quality).

Also, when looking at a program, I always encourage people to ask.... What makes these dogs breeding quality. Why are they good enough to put back into the gene pool?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

If I was looking for a kleinpudel I would go to Karbit. I have met one of her puppies here in Ontario...the owner was delighted with him.
I considered breeding my girl Cheers, who is a small standard (20", 30lbs), to Karbit's "Aedan"....I think puppies would have ranged from 16-20"....but the stars were not aligned!
I've heard good things about standard/mini crosses, though there are those who are dead against it.
Do check out the Karbit website...I think you'll be impressed!
Vivienne


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, that was all double dutch to me!! I have absolutely no idea what those ratings mean! How on earth can you find out what a good rating is?

I'll check Karbits, thanks.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Purley said:


> I did some googling for "small standard poodles with genetic testing" and I came up with this breeder.
> 
> Barefoot Poodles
> 
> They certainly seem to a substantial amount of testing. I really am a total novice with respect to poodles and perhaps the ones in the photos are in their summer coats, but they don't look really spectacular. As I said, it may well be that they are not all ready for the show ring in the photos.



Hmmm, hard to tell w/photos, but not very impressive (to me), and then, when I saw Tiara Standard Poodles in their stud's pedigree, that clinched my thoughts! No way.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What's wrong with Tiara?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is some information about Pennhip:

Selective Breeding

RE Karbit.... Look at any program with a critical eye. Karbit a lot of dogs of all varieties. What makes their dogs breeding quality? Have they fully tested their breeding stock?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purley said:


> What's wrong with Tiara?


pm sent


----------

